# Need performance tips ..



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

I have the shark injector, which is a user installable software upgrade by jim confortti. I also have his cold air intake. I've seen dyno graphs which show this give nearly 30hp at 6500 on a 2.8L. The problem is, i don't know of anyone other than dinan that has this stuff for the 525 or 530. I doubt you'll feel 5-8hp, other than psychologically. I was never much of a believer in the CAI's either, but the sound was good. i tried it just for the heck of it on my 528 and was really impressed.

fwiw, i've heard the dinan exhaust, and think it sounds great, but great sound wasn't worth $899 to me. I've also heard it without the resonator, and think it's too loud. Sound is subjective, but i wouldn't want to drive around everyday like that.
Mike


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

theasiansource said:


> Hi! Thanks for the info, i have more q's. So what is a shark injector, turner motorsports, giac, autothority? Do they have websites? Who should i have install these? I am guessing not BMW. Also, what one has performed the best with a cai? THanks a lot!


http://www.ecisbmw.com <- Shark injector, CAI, other goodies
http://www.turnermotorsports.com <- Tons of goodies
http://www.giacusa.com <- Chip tuning
http://www.autothority.com <-Chip tuning, other goodies

Your local garage should be able to handle the installs, otherwise ask for refernees from these companies for shops in your area.

Can't tell which works the best w/ what. I've hear dnothing but praise for the ECIS CAI. For chips, I'd do some reading up.

Good luck...


----------



## theasiansource (Jul 18, 2003)

Greco said:


> http://www.ecisbmw.com <- Shark injector, CAI, other goodies
> http://www.turnermotorsports.com <- Tons of goodies
> http://www.giacusa.com <- Chip tuning
> http://www.autothority.com <-Chip tuning, other goodies
> ...


Hi! Is the best place for the CAI right below the headlight? DINAN told me that that is the best place, and that you have to remove the bumper to put it in place. I am new to the BMW scene as you can obviously tell.

Sounds like i will first go to ecisbmw.com first. Has anyone else purchased their CAI and Chip? Any feedback? What about http://www.esstuning.com?

Thanks a lot guys. I am really glad to have gotten feedback prior to me buying DINAN. I almost did too!


----------



## theasiansource (Jul 18, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Check with Benfer- I think they have a TRUE CAI for the 3.0L (and 4.4 and 2.5) engines.
> 
> A filter inside the engine bay just sucks in hotter air. I had a HDCAI that I made and removed it because I was uncertain it did anything other than sound cool.
> 
> I'd go with Benfer over any of those other names (except Dinan as a warranty concern). Good guy from what I can tell on the boards.


Is the website benfer.com? I was told you have to remove the front bumper to install the Dinan CAI. Do you also have to remove the front bumper for the benfer? Thanks


----------



## theasiansource (Jul 18, 2003)

Greco said:


> http://www.ecisbmw.com <- Shark injector, CAI, other goodies
> http://www.turnermotorsports.com <- Tons of goodies
> http://www.giacusa.com <- Chip tuning
> http://www.autothority.com <-Chip tuning, other goodies
> ...


ECISBMW.com does not have a shark injector for the 2001 525i. AM i looking at the wrong place?


----------



## KCLARK (Jul 2, 2003)

One would think that and be in agreement about engine mods being one in the same for (i.e, 325=525, 328=528, 330=530), but i have yet to find that to be EXACTLY true in all cases with the tuners that are available. If it were true, i dont think there would be SO MANY E39 owners posting and hunting for whereabouts to get extra HP for their cars. I see that a number of tuners have chips & intakes for the 3-series, but produce no info on the matching engine when it comes to the 5-series, (specifically the newer 525/530). You would think tuners nowdays would be on this to take away from the monopoly Dinan seems to have with the newer E39's. Most of us are looking for the best bang for the buck for HP w/o adding biggys like S/C and Turbos, but from whom...?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

theasiansource said:


> Is the website benfer.com? I was told you have to remove the front bumper to install the Dinan CAI. Do you also have to remove the front bumper for the benfer? Thanks


sorry for late reply:

benfer is a board sponsor


----------



## theasiansource (Jul 18, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> sorry for late reply:
> 
> benfer is a board sponsor


Hi, so does this go the exact same place? Is the 528i and the 525i cai the same application? Thanks


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

theasiansource said:


> Hi, so does this go the exact same place? Is the 528i and the 525i cai the same application? Thanks


These are questions better suited for Benfer. Check them out..


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> Okay buddy read his posts he is not looking for big mods like he said been there done that.
> 
> I've done this on my car: Dyno Results for 540 (9/98-2002) Stage 4 Engine Software, High Flow Cold Intake, Free Flow Exhaust, Throttle Body and Air Flow Meter give me +32HP
> 
> ...


Does DINAN use x5 4.6 throttle body for the 540i i heard that they use the x5 4.6 throttle body :dunno:


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Does DINAN use x5 4.6 throttle body for the 540i i heard that they use the x5 4.6 throttle body :dunno:


That I cannot confirm but probably not cause X5 4.6 wasn't out when I got my throttle body?


----------

